# Microsoft Office Outlook - Email all gone in inbox



## iKwak (Jul 9, 2004)

I started using Microsoft Office Outlook yesterday. I have setup the pop3 e-mail account and I was able to view and maintain my inbox with Outlook.

I logged in my calpolyonline email by webmail and all my emails in the inbox are gone. Did not know that using Outlook actually grabs all the email from the inbox.

I removed the email account from Outlook and the email in my calpolyonline webmail is still zero.
*How do I retrieve all the emails back into the webmail?*  Thanks in advance.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Once you download your emails from a Pop3 server with Outlook, the default setting in Outlook is to delete them from the server.

So, the answer to you question is, unless you email them all back to yourself (or get a tech to copy them back to your server), you can't.


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

If you wish to still use outlook and keep your emails on the webmail, you can go to the settings in outlook. 

Tools, Accounts (or settings) and Go to the advanced tab and put a check mark in leave the mail on the server.

You can do this without opening Outlook by going to the mail icon in control panel.


----------

